# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  GSM REMOTE CONTROL-HELP

## silicon

Προσπαθωντας να φτιαξω αυτην την ωραια κατασκευη oπως ειχα πει..: http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/smscon ... roller.htm
διαπιστωσα τελικα καποια λαθη..:
A)Χρησιμοποιει κρυσταλλο των 8MGHZ για να παιξει στα 9600bps ενω ο σωστος ειναι 4mghz.
Β)το interface που ειναι για service ειναι λαθος γιατι δεν εχει γειωση το 5 ποδι του db9 conector και συμφωνα με το datasheet του max232 o c1 γειωνεται.Οπως θα δειτε στη φωτο εφτιαξα το σωστο interface και επαιξα λιγο με τις ΑΤ εντολες στο hyperterminal με το Τ29s και το Τ10s και διαπιστωσα οτι δεν εχει σημασια τι sim καρτα χρησιμοποιεις...
Γ)Αφου διορθωσα αυτα τα λαθη και εκανα την κατασκευη με 2 ρελε οπως θα δειτε στις φωτο που ακολουθουν,δεν ετρεξε ο κωδικας στο ATtiny2313 οπως διαπιστωσα και με τον παλμογραφο..
Απο τη αλλη, οταν ειδα ενα σχετικο σχεδιο της τεχνικης εκλογης (το αρθρο ειναι σκαναρισμενο στο word1-word5 παρακατω) που εχει γραψει ο ιδιος(Σερασιδης), ειδα οτι ο κωδικας που δινει για το ATtiny2313 πρεπει να ειναι σωστος. Στο σχεδιο που εχει στην κατασκευη αυτη χρησιμοποιει το gsm module GM-47 του 
οποιου τα χαρακτηριστικα τα βρισκουμε στο ινετ,και βλεπουμε και την τιμη του που φτανει ανετα τα 100ευρω+..!
Οταν το ΑΤtiny2313 τρεχει τον κωδικα χρησιμοποιει για την επικοινωνια με το GM-47 τις ΑΤ εντολες: ΑΤ+CPMWS="ME",AT+CMGF=1,AT+CSDH=0,AT+CMGR=1 οι οποιες χρησιμοποιουνται και απο καποια μοντελα κινητων οπως το ericsson T68 και αλλα, που βρισκονται στο PDF που δινω παρακατω. θεωρω λοιπον οτι αν κανουμε την συνδεσμολογια που δινω στο σχεδιο photo5 που εχω σκαναρει,και συνδεσουμε το κυκλωμα αυτο στο κινητο θα παιξει μια χαρα.Το κυκλωμα το εχω ηδη φτιαξει,αλλα δεν εχω κανενα απο αυτα τα κινητα που ειναι στο PDF να δω αν οντως παιζει οπως πιστευω..Αν κανενας εχει και μπoρει να μου το διαθεσει για τις δοκιμες,θα μαθουμε.. :: 
τα παραπανω αρχεια τα κατεβαζετε απο εδω : ftp://ftp.eufonia.awmn/UPLOADS/sms_remote_control.rar και
ftp://ftp.eufonia.awmn/UPLOADS/sms_firmware.zip

----------


## nicolouris

Exω ένα ericsson Τ29S αν σου κάνει... Αλλά το θέλω ξανά γιατί σκέφτομαι να την φτιάξω κι εγώ αυτή την κατασκευή. Μάλιστα την Παρασκευή θα πάω για τον προγραμματισμό του sms...

----------


## silicon

Νικο εχω και εγω Τ29s χαρη στη ευγενικη προσφορα του kυρου,αλλα αν διαβασεις λιγο καλυτερα το ποστ θα καταλαβεις οτι η κατασκευη του Σερασιδη που εχει στο αρχικο λινκ δεν παιζει.αυτη που ισως παιξει ειναι η κατασκευη της τεχνικης εκλογης αλλα οχι με ολα τα κινητα(λογικα μονο με αυτα που ειναι στο pdf..).κατεβασε το rar που εχω ανεβασει στον ftp του πανου και διαβασε λιγο το ποστ και σιγουρα θα καταλαβεις τι θελω να πω..  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Ναι έχεις δίκιο απλά διαβασα την αρχή στα γρήγορα επειδή βιαζόμουνα και δεν ειδα παρακάτω!
Το διάβασα το pdf, οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να ψάξουμε τις συγκεκριμένες συσκευές που λέει?

----------


## KYROS

Στέλιο για δες και αυτά 
http://www.riccibitti.com/tinyplanet/tiny_article.htm

http://www.probyte.fi/info/gsmrelay.htm#Documents_

----------


## AVRsite

Ας μιλήσει και ο δημιουργός της κατασκευής 



> A)Χρησιμοποιει κρυσταλλο των 8MGHZ για να παιξει στα 9600bps ενω ο σωστος ειναι 4mghz.


Οχι, ο σωστός κρύσταλλος είναι αυτός που αποφάσισα να χρησιμοποιήσω στο project μου. Δηλαδή τα 8MHz.




> Β)το interface που ειναι για service ειναι λαθος γιατι δεν εχει γειωση το 5 ποδι του db9 conector


Σωστά! μου ξέφυγε αυτή η σύνδεση. Θα διορθωθεί το συντομότερο, αν και δεν υπαρχει λειτουργικό πρόβλημα όσο αναφορά τον τηλεχειρισμό.




> και συμφωνα με το datasheet του max232 o c1 γειωνεται.


Οπως θα δείς και παρακάτω στο datasheet, ο πυκνωτής αυτός μπορεί να γειωθεί ή να συνδεθεί στο VCC.




> ...δεν ετρεξε ο κωδικας στο ATtiny2313 οπως διαπιστωσα και με τον παλμογραφο..


Απο δοκιμές, ούτε σε μένα δουλέψανε όλα τα Τ10s κατευθείαν. Δέν γνωρίζω το γιατί. Ισως λόγω διαφορετικού revision.

Θα προτιμουσα η συζήτηση να γίνει στο φόρουμ του δικού μου site ωστε να βοηθηθούν και άλλοι φίλοι που πιθανόν να αντιμετωπίζουν το ιδιο προβλημα.

----------


## silicon

Bαγγελη φαινεται αρκετα ενδιαφερον αυτη η κατασκευη που δινει το site που εκανες ποστ..θα της ριξω μια ματια απο κοντα μολις βρω λιγο χρονο και θα δω τι γινεται...
οκ,ας δοκιμασουν και αλλοι να κανουν την κατασκευη αυτη του Σερασιδη γιατι ειμαι πολυ περιεργος να δω το αποτελεσμα..
Περιμενα ομως κ.Σερασιδη να εκφραζατε μια γνωμη και για αυτο που ανεφερα για την κατασκευη σας στη τεχνικη εκλογη.. εστω και αν πιθανολογησετε..ισως βοηθησει..
το δικο σου forum ποιο ειναι;

----------


## AVRsite

Το forum μου είναι http://www.serasidis.gr/forums/

Η εντολή AT+CMGF υποστηρίζεται απο το Τ10s αλλά δεν έχεις επιλογή μεταξύ PDU ή text format. Η κατασκευή της τεχνικής εκλογής διαβάζει το SMS απο το module ως Text και όχι ως PDU οπως κάνει το T10s.

Δεν ξέρω αν καμιά απο τις 2 κατασκευές μου μπορεί να λειτουργίσει με κάποιο άλλο module ή κινητό απο αυτό σχεδιάστηκαν να λειτουργούν.

Η κατασκευή του site μου δεν λειτουργεί, πιθανόν για κάποιον απο τους παρακάτω λόγους:

- Δεν εχετε προγραμματίσει σωστά τον μικροελεγκτή.
- Υπάρχει κάποια λάθος σύνδεση στο μοντάρισμα των υλικών.
- Δεν έχει συνδεθεί το πλήν (-) του κινητού με το πλήν του μικροελεγκτή.
- Ισως χρειαστεί να μπουτάρετε το T10s σε λειτουργία service. Αυτό γίνεται αν ενώσετε τα πιν 5 και 6 του κινητού Τ10s και μετά ανοίξετε το κινητό.

Η σελίδα του SMS remote control είναι:
http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/sms...controller.htm

----------


## silicon

Η κατασκευη στην τεχνικη εκλογη το ξερω οτι ειναι αδυνατο να λειτουργησει με το Τ10s για τους λογους που αναφερατε,αλλα εγω εχω δωσει ενα pdf μεσα στο .rar με κινητα οπως το Τ68 που υποστηριζει την εντολη ΑΤ+CMGF και στα 2 format οποτε και θεωρω οτι θα εχει ενδιαφερον να δοκιμαστει κυριως για λογους κοστους του module της τεχνικης εκλογης..
Παντως προγγραματισα τoν AVR με τον STK500 και εκανα και verify τον κωδικα μετα χωρις κανενα error. Την συνδεσμολογια την προσεξα ιδιαιτερα πριν και μετα την κατασκευη και δεν εχω κανει καποιο λαθος απο τα πιθανα που αναφερθηκαν..(φωτο στο .rar)..  :: 
Το μονο που δεν τσεκαρα ειναι να μπουταρω το κινητο σε λειτουργια service το οποιο και θα κανω και θα ενημερωσω αμεσα.. αν και δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο, εφοσον το κινητο επικοινωνει μια χαρα με το hyperterminal μεσω του max232 χωρις να χρειαστει να μπει σε service mode..  ::  
θα ηθελα επισης να ρωτησω και τον λογο που χρησιμοποιησαμε εδω κρυσταλλο 8mghz και στη τεχνικη εκλ. 4 mghz;
Πιστευω οτι θα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο να κανατε upload τον κωδικα .asm της τεχνικης εκλογης ωστε να μπορουμε να εκφρασουμε αποψη..

----------


## AVRsite

> ...αλλα εγω εχω δωσει ενα pdf μεσα στο .rar με κινητα


Δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω αυτο το rar. Είναι προσβασιμο μόνο απο το εσωτερικό δίκτυο (awmn) ;




> Το μονο που δεν τσεκαρα ειναι να μπουταρω το κινητο σε λειτουργια service το οποιο και θα κανω και θα ενημερωσω αμεσα.. αν και δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο, εφοσον το κινητο επικοινωνει μια χαρα με το hyperterminal μεσω του max232 χωρις να χρειαστει να μπει σε service mode..


Αυτο ισχύει μονο για την περίπτωση που δεν απαντάει το κινητό στις ΑΤ εντολές. Στην περίπτωσή σου δέν χρειάζεται να το κάνεις.




> θα ηθελα επισης να ρωτησω και τον λογο που χρησιμοποιησαμε εδω κρυσταλλο 8mghz και στη τεχνικη εκλ. 4 mghz;


Η επιλογή κρύσταλλου γίνεται βάσει της πολυπλοκότητας μιάς κατασκευής. Δεν είναι κάτι standard, σαν να λέμε "στις κατασκευές με κινητά βαζω 8MHz και στις άλλες 4MHz" Η μετατροπή του PDU σε HEX είναι μιά σχετικά πολύπλοκη διαδικασία που θέλει κάποιο χρόνο για να πραγματοποιηθεί. Στην πρώτη έκδοση του κώδικα δεν μου έφτανε ο χρονος που είχα με 4MHz κρυσταλλο. Ετσι χρησιμοποίησα έναν των 8MHz ωστε ο AVR να έχει διπλασιο χρονο στην διάθεσή του να κάνει την μετατροπή.

Αν ξαναέγραφα αυτον τον κώδικα, ισως να χρησιμοποιούσα μικρότερο κρύσταλλο. Και λέω "ισως" γιατί δεν κερδίζω τιποτα συμαντικό με αυτή την αλλαγή εκτός του ότι ο AVR θα δουλεύει λίγο πιό ξεκούραστα και ίσως με μικρότερη κατανάλωση ρεύματος.




> Πιστευω οτι θα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο να κανατε upload τον κωδικα .asm της τεχνικης εκλογης ωστε να μπορουμε να εκφρασουμε αποψη..


Προς το παρών δεν μπορώ να διαθέσω τον *.asm κώδικα διότι υπάρχουν κάποια μελλοντικά σχέδια για το project.

----------


## silicon

Μαλλον δεν σε αφηνει ο ftp server..,δωσε μου ενα e-mail sου εδω η στειλτο μου προσωπικα αν θες με πμ, να σου στειλω το .rar να μου πεις μια γνωμη..το δικο μου inet mail ειναι <[email protected]> για οτιδηποτε..

----------


## AVRsite

<[email protected]>

----------


## Cha0s

http://www.cha0s.gr/sms_remote_control.rar 

Προσωρινά μέχρι να κάνετε την δουλειά σας και μετά το σβήνω (μιας και είναι από την DSL μου και είναι 12MB...)

----------


## AVRsite

> http://www.cha0s.gr/sms_remote_control.rar 
> 
> Προσωρινά μέχρι να κάνετε την δουλειά σας και μετά το σβήνω (μιας και είναι από την DSL μου και είναι 12MB...)


Ok φίλε Cha0s, το κατέβασα. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## silicon

Σε ευχαριστω βαγγελη..
σημειωση:οταν λεω στην κατασκευη που εκανα εγω οτι υπαρχει επικοινωνια του κινητου και του hyperterminal εννοω οτι γινεται ΜΟΝΟ μεσω του max232 και οχι μεσω του PB3=PIN7 του ΑΤΜΕΛ..
Μεσω του atmel δεν το εχω πετυχει ποτε..  ::  γιατι προφανως για να γινει η επικοινωνια αυτη πρεπει το κινητο να ανταποκριθει στης εντολες που του στελνει το ΑΤΜΕΛ πρωτα..οποτε πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να βαλω το κινητο σε service mode;βλεπεις κατι λαθος στις φωτο της κατασκευης η κατι που να εχεις να σχολιασεις ωστε να με βοηθησει κατα την γνωμη σου;

----------


## Cha0s

::

----------


## AVRsite

Για δοκίμασε αυτόν τον κώδικα. Εκανα μερικές μετατροπούλες.

----------


## silicon

οκ, δοκιμαζω αυτον το κωδικα με την κατασκευη που εχεις στο site σου και σου λεω..  ::

----------


## silicon

βασιλη αν θες πες'μου λιγο πως πρεπει να προγραμματισω το ATtiny2313 σε paraller/high voltage programming η ιsp; θελει κανενα fuse bit paraller/high voltage;δεν μου το προγραμματιζει με high voltage...,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το γιατι...,μονο με isp πανω στο stk3300D3 socket το κανει σωστα verify.απο την αλλη εχω συνδεσει τα 2 10-wires cables στα PROG CTRL-PORTD και PROG DATA-PORTB που ειναι setup για high voltage prog,αλλα το κανει prog και verify μονο με isp.Kανω κατι λαθος;;στο isp δεν συνδεω το ISP6IN με το SPROG3 και βαζω το chip στο stk3300D3;γιατι δουλευει στο high voltage mode;  ::  κανω κατι λαθος;

----------


## AVRsite

1. Αποσύνδεσε και τις 2 10πινες καλωδιοταινίες απο το STK500.
2. Θα βάλεις τον ATtiny2313 στην βάση stk3300D3 του STK500.
3. Θα συνδέσεις με την 6πινη καλωδιοταινία τους κονέκτορες ISP6PIN και SPROG3.

Πάνε στο μενού του AVRstudio Tools -> Program AVR -> Connect

1. Απο την περιοχή "Devices" επέλεξε ATtiny2313
2. Απο την περιοχή "Programming mode" επέλεξε ISP
3. Στην την περιοχή "Flash" επέλεξε το αρχείο Hex που επισύναψα παραπάνω.
4. ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ!!! Στην καρτέλα "Fuses" ξετσεκάρισε την επιλογή "Divide clock by 8 internally"
5. Κάνε τικ στην επιλογή "Ext. Crystal Osc,; Frequency 8.0- MHz; Start-up time: 14 CK +65 ms" 
6. Πάτα το κουμπί "Program" της καρτέλας "Fuses".

Και τέλος, ξαναπάνε στην καρτέλα "Program" και απο την περιοχή Flash πάτα το κουμπί "Program"



Το οτι δέν δούλευε ο μικροελεγκτής σωστά πιστεύω οτι:
α) οφείλεται στο οτι ίσως να έχεις ενεργοποιημένο τον εσωτερικό RC ταλαντωτή του AVR και 
β) στο ότι ίσως να έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το "Divide clock by 8..."

----------


## silicon

Λοιπον παιδια,με τον καινουριο κωδικα που μολις δοκιμασα και που εστειλε ο Σερασιδης επαιξε επιτελους η κατασκευη(ισως και να ειχα βαλει κατα λαθος internal rc αν και δεν νομιζω γιατι ειχε παει το ματι μου νωριτερα.. )
Παρατηρησα τα εξης χαρακτηριστικα που θα ηθελα να πουμε 2 λογια:
A) μολις το κινητο ελαβε το μυνημα(11111111) που για εμενα ηταν το δοκιμαστικο ,το ΑΤΜΕΛ το διαβασε σχεδον αμεσως και για να ενεργοποιησει τα ρελε περασαν 3-4 δευτερολεπτα!!!!αυτο δειχνει το λογο που ο βασιλης εβαλε 8mhz κρυσταλλο..  ::  
Β)ΑΝ το κινητο εχει παραλληλη τροφοδοσια με το ΑΤΜΕΛ και ξεκινανε μαζι τοτε ΕΝΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ να κολλησει το κινητο και να κανει συνεχεια επανεκινησεις χωρις να βρισκει δυκτιο..απο την αλλη αν το ενεργοποιησετε μετα το ΑΤΜΕΛ τοτε θα παιξει το κινητο με το ΑΤΜΕΛ και θα σας κλειδωσει εξω απο το πληκτρολογιο και οταν λαβει το μυνημα 11111111 τοτε θα προχωρησει οπως παραπανω,αλλα αν μετα στειλουμε 00000000 τοτε με το που θα λαβει αυτο το μυνημα θα αρχισει να βαραει παλι επανεκκινησεις ωσπου να κολλησει..  ::  
μηπως να ξαναδοκιμασω με τον παλιο κωδικα μπας και μου κατσει..:  ::  
παντως αν ηταν γκομενα με την επιμονη που εχει φαει θα μου ειχε κατσει 10 φορες..  ::  
παντως ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο...και οφειλω ευχαριστω στον βασιλη(Σερασιδη)..  ::  
ΥΓ.για να μην ξεχνιομαστε το λινκ που μου εδωσε ο κυρος για την αλλη κατασκευη με το κινητο,την εχω ηδη κανει και ειναι στα τεστ..αλλα σημερα δεν εχω κουραγιο να ασχοληθω παραπανω..ισως αυριο..και φυσικα θα δω με ποια κινητα παιζουν ολα αυτα τα ωραια κυκλωματακια και πως μπορουμε να συνδεσουσε το Wacthdog που ειχα δωσει σε πιο παλιο ποστ ωστε να μας ερχεται γραπτο μυνημα στο κινητο μολις ο ρουτερ κολλησει..  ::

----------


## AVRsite

Την επιλογή "Divide clock by 8 internally" την ξετσεκαρισες ;

Αυτό με τις επανεκκινήσεις του κινητού δεν μου το ανέφερε ποτέ κανείς  :: 

Το μόνο που μου έχει τύχει είναι να σβήνει το κινητό λόγω έλλειψης ρεύματος τροφοδοσίας κατά την φάση της αναζήτησης δικτύου. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με την προσθήκη ενός πυκνωτή 4700μF/16v παράλληλα στην τροφοδοσία των 5v (1.2 x 4 = 4.7v στην περίπτωσή σου διότι χρησιμοποιείς επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες).

----------


## silicon

ναι τη ξετσεκαρισα...θα παιξω και αυριο και θα σου πω βασιλη..
εβαλα επαναφορτιζομενες μπαταριες γιατι ειναι 2300mA και κραταει πολυ παραπανω οπως ειναι φυσικο..και απο την αλλη το κινητο αυτο τραβει κατα την επιλογη του δικτιου 1-2sec πανω απο 1Α μετρημενα.., αρα το θεωρησα την καλυτερη λυση για τι θεμα,μονο που χρειαστηκε να βραχυκυκλωσω το +4,7 με την μεσαια επαφη του κινητου για να παιξει..
Nαι μου φαινεται οτι κανει επανεκκινηση διοτι δεν μπορει να σβησει το παλιο μυνημα απο την μνημη και κολλαει το κινητο για καποιο λογο..ασε με λιγο να το δω και αυριο και σου λεω..  ::  
θα βαλω παλι και τον παλιο κωδικα και αλλα κινητα και εταιριες και θα πω και διαφορες αν υπαρχουν..  ::

----------


## silicon

βασιλη μου εκανε και σημερα τα ιδια και με το παλιο κωδικα..,με το που θα λαβει το μηνυμα,το διαβαζει το ΑΤΜΕΛ και μετα το εκτελει,και μολις λαβει το επομενο μηνυμα αρχιζει να κανει reboot το κινητο ωσπου κολαει..  ::  μηπως να το συνδεσω με το hyper terminal να δω τι τρεχεi... λες να εχει κανενα προβλημα το κινητο;αλλα χωρις το ΑΤΜΕΛ δεν κανει τετοια το κινητο..το fuse που μου ειπες να κανω tik το εχει 2 φορες σαν επιλογη νομιζω αν θυμαμαι..πιο απο τα 2; αυριο θα το δοκιμασω και σε αλλο κινητο..και αν μπορεις κανε μια καλη και κανε upload τo .asm του κωδικα που εστειλες εχτες..Thanks..  ::

----------


## AVRsite

sms remote control

----------


## silicon

εκανα μια τελευταια προσπαθεια και εφτιαξα την κατασκευη απο την αρχη με καλυτερη διατρητη πλακετα και με ορισμενες μικρες παραλαγες ωστε να κανω διαφορες δοκιμες..  ::  
Παραλληλα βρηκα και το PF768 για να το δοκιμασω, αλλα δεν παιζει τις telestet καρτες που εχω,οποτε επιφυλασομαι να το δοκιμασω συντομα με αλλη καρτα και πιστευω οτι θα παιξει σωστα.. Aν δεν παιξει και αρχισει παλι τα reboot οπως το πριν,τοτε κατα την γνωμη μου κατι θα φταιει με το firmware..  :: 
Επειδη το forum αυτο δεν με αφηνει πια να κανω upload αλλα αρχεια,αναγκαστικα θα κανω upload το fotos.rar σε ftp server: ftp://ftp.eufonia.awmn/UPLOADS/fotos.rar
βασιλη εστειλα το αρχειο στο e-mail sou:[email protected] σε περιπτωση που θελεις να σχολιασεις κατι.

----------


## AVRsite

Για ξαναδές τις συνδέσεις.

----------


## silicon

δεν ακουμπανε οι συνδεσεις που λες βασιλη...το εχω τσεκαρει..θα βαλω και πιο κοντινες φοτο να το δεις και ολας..τα transistor που χρησιμοποιησα εγω ειναι το bc239b και διαπιστωσα απο δοκιμη οτι ετσι ειναι η σωστη διασυνδεση για να κλεινουν τα ρελε..

----------


## silicon

να και τα κοντινά: ftp://ftp.eufonia.awmn/UPLOADS/photos2.rar

----------


## AVRsite

Τα τρανζίστορ τα έχεις πολωμένα λάθος. Δες πως πρέπει να τα έχεις συνδεμένα 
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/motorola/BC239.pdf

http://www.datasheets.org.uk/datashe...article=911730

Επίσης λείπουν οι δίοδοι που πρέπει να είναι συνδεμένες μία σε κάθε πηνίο του ρελέ. Με τις διόδους προστατεύεις τα τρανζίστορ από τα αντίστροφα ρεύματα που δημιουργούνται στα πηνία των ρελέ κατά τον αφοπλισμό τους.

----------


## silicon

συμφωνω για τις διοδους αν και δεν νομιζω να εχει κανενα προβλημα κατα την λειτουργια και χωρις αυτες,αλλα θα δειξει..οσο αφορα τα τρανσιστορ απο οτι βλεπω στην κατασκευη μου εχω την γειωση στον collector και δεν μου δημιουργει κανενα προβλημα στο ανοιγμα-κλεισε...  ::  
το θεμα ειναι να μην μου κανει reboot το κινητο παλι με το που θα λαβει το δευτερο μηνυμα-εντολη..ελπιζω πως δεν θα το κανει με αυτο το κινητο..θα δουμε μολις βρω συμβατη sim..  ::

----------


## AVRsite

Βάλε τις διόδους 1Ν4148 στα ρελέ και σύνδεσε τα τρανζίστορ όπως σου είχα πει πριν. Είναι σαν να μου λες "γιατί να οδηγώ στην δεξιά λωρίδα κατεύθυνσης , αφού και στην αριστερή (όπως στην Αγγλία) πάει το αυτοκίνητό μου ; " . Μερικά πράγματα έχουν τους κανόνες τους. 

Πες μου μετά αν υπάρξει διαφορά σχετικά με τις επανεκκινήσεις. Αν υπάρχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα, θα δούμε κάτι άλλο.

----------


## silicon

Οκ βασιλη να γυρισω το BC239B κατα 180 μοιρες, δηλαδη να βαλω στον emitter την γειωση την base στο atmel και το +9 στο collector. Αν καταλαβα δηλαδη καλα ειναι σαν να γυριζω αναποδα την ταση 9volt. Nαι αλλα αν το κανω αυτο τοτε οπλιζουν τα ρελε μονα τους με το που θα συνδεσω την 9volt μπαταρια..  ::  λεω κατι λαθος; για την διοδο αφου επιμενεις οτι ειναι συμαντικη τοτε να τηνβαλω..,αν και σκεφτομαι οτι θα μου ηταν πιο ευκολο να βαλω μια στο ποδι του ΑΤΜΕΛ πριν την αντισταση, ωστε να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα εχω ρευμα επιστροφης στο ΑΤΜΕΛ για να το επηρεαζει(για να μπω και λιγο στην σκεψη σου..), απο την αλλη δεν προστατευω το ΒC239 ετσι..  ::  
οκ θα την βαλω οπως θες για να ειμαστε ολοι χαρουμενοι και σιγουροι οτι δεν οφειλονται εκει τα reboot..  ::  
πες μου ομως για τα transistor τι λες..
(εκανες φοιτητης στην Αγγλια...;  ::  )

----------


## AVRsite

Δες λίγο την συνημμένη φώτο. Έτσι όπως είναι η συνδεσμολογία, δεν πρέπει να οπλίσει το ρελέ. Οταν δώσεις +9v στον σκροδέκτη απο AVR, το ρελέ θα οπλίσει. Αν πρόσεξες, στο κύκλωμα του SMS remote control λείπει η αντίσταση R2. Αν θες, συνέδεσε και αυτή την αντίσταση στο κύκλωμά σου.



Σε μένα δεν χρειάστηκε.

----------


## silicon

εχω καταλαβει τι εννοεις....εχω ηδη προσθεσει την διοδο στο rele και εχω βαλει και led μεταξυ του atmel και του base του transistor..
καταλαβαινω οτι το θεωρητικο που εχεις ειναι σωστο αλλα το bc239Β οταν το συνδεσω οπως λες κλεινει το ρελε χωρις να λαβει τπτ απο το base..!θα αλλαξω transistor για να τελειωνει η ιστορια και να το συνδεσω οπως στο θεωρητικο..και απο εκει και περα θα δουμε πως θα παιξει με το κινητο..  ::

----------


## AVRsite

silicon εχεις κανενα νέο;

----------


## silicon

έλα Βασίλη,ναι το δοκίμασα μήπως παίξει με το pf768 αλλά δεν έπαιξε καθόλου με αυτό το κινητό, θα δω το γιατί..  ::  
Από την άλλη παρόλο τις διορθώσεις που έκανα στο hardware πάλι κάνει reboot το Τ10s..  ::  
Δεν βγάζω άκρη..ίσως να έχει πρόβλημα το t10s..σκέφτομαι να στο ταχυδρομήσω με mail το κινητό να το τεστάρεις και εσύ αν δεν βαριέσαι..
Είδα και το καινούριο άρθρο στην τεχνική εκλογή"τηλεειδοποίηση" και θα του ρίξω μια ματιά να δω μήπως και παίξει με κανένα κινητό ,γιατί πάλι μου έβαλες το module μέσα..  ::  
ΥΓ.λέγε με Στέλιο..  ::

----------


## AVRsite

> ...γιατί πάλι μου έβαλες το module μέσα..


Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν υπαρχουν πλέον κινητά με σειριακή διασύνδεση, που είναι ευκολή στον χειρισμό της. Ολα τα νέα κινητά χρησιμοποιούν USB η οποία είναι πολύ δύσκολη στον χειρισμό της απο μικροελεγκτή.

Εξάλου αν χρησιμοποιούσα κινητό, δεν ξέρω αν μετά από λίγο καιρό θα μπορούσε να τα βρεί κάποιος. Τα modules είναι πιό σταθερά στο να τα βρείς γιατί είναι σαν ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα.




> ΥΓ.λέγε με Στέλιο..


ΟΚ Στέλιο!  ::  

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους

----------


## silicon

δεν μπορω να πω,εχεις ενα δικιο σε αυτο βασιλη..!  ::  αλλα θα μπορουσαμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε ενα usb-rs232 κυκλωματακι ισως..  ::  
καλες γιορτες!!!  ::

----------


## PPZ

Δεν ξερω αν προσπαθεις ακομα να το φτιαξεις το remote....

Καπου στα ποστ διαβασα οτι εχεις συνδεσει το μεσαιο πιν του κονεκτορα της μπαταριας σε +, για να σου ανοιγει το κινητο.ΔΕΝ μπορεις ετσι να τον συνδεσεις, γιατι απο αυτο το πιν διβαζει το κινητο την θερμοκρασια της μπαταριας.Πολυ πυθανον να σου κανει reboot γι'αυτο τον λογο.Βαλε μια αντισταση καλυτερα αναμεσα του + και το μεσαιο ταξης 8-10ΚΩ και μπορει να λυθει το προβλημα....

----------


## silicon

θα το δοκιμασω και ετσι και θα δουμε..παντως ετσι ανοιγει μια χαρα και παιζει μονο του,αλλα μολις παιξει με το avr τοτε κανει τα reboot..ειναι καλα πιστευεις 8-10ΚΩ;

----------


## PPZ

Ναι.Αν ανοιξεις καμια μπαταρια θα δεις και πρακτικα, εχει μια NTC αντισταση γυρω στα 10ΚΩ . Αν ειναι πολυ μικρη το κινητο τρελαινεται γιατι νομιζει οτι η μπαταρια εχει υπερθερμανθει....

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Ετοιμάζω παρόμοια κατασκευή με Universal AT Command Set για να κάνει για πολλά τηλέφωνα. Πχ. Αυτό που δουλεύω τώρα είναι ένα Motorola V600 αλλά πιστεύω να κάνει και για άλλα τηλέφωνα. Απλά θα χρησιμοποιήσω εντολές που θα ειναι για κάθε τηλέφωνο και όχι για συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα.

----------


## silicon

αντε να δουμε..!Σε τι μικροελενκτη επανω..;περιτο να σου πω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να ειναι universal γιατι τα κανουρια παιζουν σε Usb και οι ΑΤ διαφερουν..  ::

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Από μικροελεγκτή προσανατολίζομαι προς AVR καθώς υπάρχει και o AVR-GCC και τα πράγματα γίνονται ευκολότερα, παρόλο που στο σπίτι έχω καμιά 15αριά PIC. Θα δείξει, ανάλογα την διάθεση μου. Οποιοσδήποτε μικρο που μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει σειριακά και έχει όσες εξόδους χριεαζόμαστε κάνει.

Universal πιστεύω πως θα έιναι (σίγουρα όχι σε όλα, αλλά σε αρκετά τηλ.) καθώς ορισμένες εντολές AT είναι standart. Δηλαδή μέχρι στιγμής χρησιμοποιώ τις ακόλουθες: +CMGF, +CMGD, +CMGR και τίποτα άλλο. Αυτές πιστεύω υπάρχουν σε όλα τα σύγχρονα τηλέφωνα. 

Αλλά μπορεί να πάει και πιο μακριά. Όπως να διαβάζει μια είσοδο ο μικρό και να στέλνει το αποτέλεσμα μέσω SMS όπου θες εσύ.

----------


## silicon

Λοιπον, επειτα απο εξαντλητικη μελετη του θεματος  ::  .., κατεληξα οτι στο κυκλωμα του Σερασιδη δεν τρεχει σωστα ο κωδικας στον avr γι΄αυτο κανει reboot το κινητο συνεχεια..(τον ετρεξα στον jtag ice mk-II emullator, και αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου πλεον..).
Απο την αλλη εκανα την κατασκευη του ιταλου σε διατρητη πλακετα( http://www.riccibitti.com/tinyplanet/tiny_article.htm ) ,η οποια παιζει μια χαρα στον router μου πλεον!!!την συστηνω ανεπιφυλακτα..
Δειτε τις φωτο της κατασκευης αυτης παρακατω, και οσο για το πως δουλευει διαβαστε καλυτερα το λινκ γιατι μονο καφε δεν κανει..  ::

----------


## AVRsite

> Λοιπον, επειτα απο εξαντλητικη μελετη του θεματος  .., κατεληξα οτι στο κυκλωμα του Σερασιδη δεν τρεχει σωστα ο κωδικας στον avr γι΄αυτο κανει reboot το κινητο συνεχεια..(τον ετρεξα στον jtag ice mk-II emullator, και αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου πλεον..).


Για πες μου γιατί σε 4 Τ10s που το δοκίμασα εγώ έτρεχε κανονικά;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## silicon

ελα ντε...  ::

----------

